# Thawing Turkey



## Urvon (Nov 11, 2006)

Although I fear I know the answer to my question, I will ask it anyway.  I was hopeing to thaw a turkey quickly so put it in water in the evening.  I ended up falling asleep and after waking up - the water is very cool to the touch but I suspect it would now be unsafe to cook the turkey.

What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 11, 2006)

Urvon said:
			
		

> Although I fear I know the answer to my question, I will ask it anyway.  I was hopeing to thaw a turkey quickly so put it in water in the evening.  I ended up falling asleep and after waking up - the water is very cool to the touch but I suspect it would now be unsafe to cook the turkey.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts?


  I myself would not be afraid to cook this bird, since your water is still cool.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree; I fear more the fear-mongers who state that you shouldn't cook the turkey!  It should be just fine.

Fraidy


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 11, 2006)

I will even bet that the turkey is not even thawed in the middle. It is fine.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with all of the others; especially what Gretchen said about the middle probably still being frozen. That has happened so many times to me.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 11, 2006)

I grew up with my Mom thawing out all meats (and seafood!) on the counter and I'm living to talk about it - all 5 of us kids survived!  Mom still thaws her food on the counter.  My parents are in their 70's and as healthy as can be.  Now, I would definately NOT advise this method, I thaw in the fridge and sometimes the microwave.  But I am agreeing that most likely your turkey is fine..


----------



## kleenex (Nov 11, 2006)

Cook the sucker.  It might take a bit longer to cook though.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 11, 2006)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Cook the sucker.  It might take a bit longer to cook though.


  Straight to the point ! Love it !


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd cook it but I'd run water into the cavity to thaw the inside.


----------



## Mark Webster (Nov 11, 2006)

I hate to be the stick in the mud, but if you have any doubt throw it out. Even though this phrase is almost used to much in Culinary school it has also been used in every restaurant I've worked in. Maybe its more of a restaurant thing. My older sister would be the first to agree with you about using it. 
Mark


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

I would agree with Mark. Personally I would not use it. Chances are that you and your guests will be fine, but right now that turkey is in a prime environment to grow all sorts of nasty things.

I look at it like wearing a seatbelt. You can drive your car for 30 years and never wear a seatbelt and never have a problem. That does not mean it is safe. The one time you or a guest does get sick you will be seriously wishing you trashed it and started from scratch.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2006)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Cook the sucker. It might take a bit longer to cook though.


 
why would it take longer?

it shouldn't be cooked if it's still frozen.

i would have taken the temp of the water and decided based on that.


----------

